# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Hey!

## songdog

Been gone a while but now I can't access anything.

----------


## tarmyg

Super good to see you Song. I'm sure this will get sorted. I'm visiting Ithaca in December :-)

----------


## ghettoboyd

> Been gone a while but now I can't access anything.


Hi brother glad to see you are ok...where have you been...

----------


## *Admin*

I will check on things for you haha lol

----------


## Capebuffalo

The ole coyote is back.

----------


## Capebuffalo

Did Song get back in?

----------


## Obs

> Been gone a while but now I can't access anything.


Welcome back

----------


## *Admin*

> Did Song get back in?



Yes lol he could get on board but had access to nothing... when someone that has access to secure sections is gone for I month a take their access away haha call me crazy but well yeah...

----------


## MuscleScience

Hey SD

----------


## Quester

Hope to hear from you again.

----------

